# Outside fire pit



## ShaneLogs (Mar 26, 2012)

What does everyone use to burn wood in the summer time or when ever outside ? I use a cement pipe that isn't to high around a hole with a metal bottom in it. It works good and i can get the fire roaring pretty good! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Wood Doctor (Mar 26, 2012)

*My Firepit*

I made this one:







I dropped the bottom of it 24" down into the ground, surrounded with firebrick, and installed two grates, one 8" down and another one 4" down from the top. Everything burns like a bandit that way. I should have made the patio bigger that surrounds it.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Mar 26, 2012)

Wood Doctor said:


> I made this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks pretty cool man! The lady in your pic doesn't looked to impressed of the flame lol!


----------



## groundup (Mar 26, 2012)

I have an aluminum trash can withholes drilled in it


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 26, 2012)

Big truck rim...


----------



## jahsteve (Mar 26, 2012)

built it this year. Main pit feeds the 2 outer pits one uses the cast iron and the other one is jsut a grille top. In the picture my buddy used that to smoke some ribs...

View attachment 231026


p.s. i have read all posts on embedding and i can't figure it out....


----------



## Jere39 (Mar 26, 2012)

jahsteve said:


> built it this year. Main pit feeds the 2 outer pits one uses the cast iron and the other one is jsut a grille top. In the picture my buddy used that to smoke some ribs...
> 
> View attachment 231026
> 
> ...



Jahsteve, Now that you have your picture loaded, just copy the url for the picture to your clipboard, then within the body of your text paste the url between bracketIMGbracket and bracket/IMGbracket where the word bracket is actually the left and right square bracket symbols from the right side of keyboard like this:


----------



## Jere39 (Mar 27, 2012)

My patio fire table on one of those warm summer evenings when we found a more appropriate use:


----------



## jehu (Mar 27, 2012)

Here's our's, it's a 54" diameter tank head, with a stainless foot rail and some pipe legs.
I don't have any photos of the cantilevered grill, sorry.
You can really get this sucker roaring on a cool night.

Jim.


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## greendohn (Mar 27, 2012)

looks like beer-30 , seein' all them fire pits. i use an old tractor rim.


----------



## Somesawguy (Mar 27, 2012)

I use one of those dish style ones that come with a screen cover. I think it was around $40. It works just fine. Although I need to drill a hole in the center for the water to run out.


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 27, 2012)

If you’re lookin’ to make one with nothing but a shovel and loose stone…
I did mine like this so it drafts well and water drains away. I find the easiest way to clean it out is to wait for a windy day and shove my leaf blower down in it. About every 4-5 years I remove the stone in order to clean the water drain… takes maybe a couple hours.


----------



## Rsquared (Mar 27, 2012)

I use one of those dish style ones that come with a screen cover. I think it was around $40. It works just fine. Although I need to drill a hole in the center for the water to run out.

You might want to do that. I bought one 2 years ago, kept it covered when not in use, and inside during the winter. I pulled it out the other day and the bottom of it was completely rotted away...


----------



## Rsquared (Mar 27, 2012)

I put it away dry, but maybe the metal in those types of pits can't take high heat for too long...


----------



## kodiak (Mar 27, 2012)

*Outdoor fireplace?*

We're currently designing a concrete patio and are considering putting in a masonry fireplace complete with hearth and all. Anyone have any experience with this type of set up? Things to do or not to do?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 27, 2012)

I use a 36" piece of steel culvert i found in the ditch after the fixed my road its perfect its about 18 inches high and 36 inches round like the ones you see at campgrounds and best of all it was FREE


----------



## upsnake (Mar 27, 2012)

Hmm wow mine sucks compared to yours, haha.

I just took a shovel and dug down a couple inches.


----------



## woody49705 (Mar 27, 2012)

Jere39 said:


> My patio fire table on one of those warm summer evenings when we found a more appropriate use:



MMMMMMMMMM----Dos equis!!!!!


----------



## SS396driver (Mar 27, 2012)

pre fab concrete made by Mirage stone. The fireplace comes in pieces easy assembly I added stone to it looks very much like this one . Don't have a pic of mine on the puter

This is how it is out of the box 





Mine looks like this


----------



## johncinco (Mar 27, 2012)

big tractor tire rim. HAs holes for venting already. Hopefully this summer my buddy that does masonry is coming over, we are building a wood fired over with a pizza oven shelf. Smoking meats, baking pizzas. Dang now I am hungry thinking about it.


----------



## Rsquared (Mar 27, 2012)

MMMMMMMMMM----Dos equis!!!!!

Makes people want to quote..
He can make orange juice out of apples, he once taught a german shepherd to bark in spanish, his enemies list him as their emergency contact...
Never tried the beer, but love the commercials....


----------



## kodiak (Mar 27, 2012)

SS396driver said:


> pre fab concrete made by Mirage stone. The fireplace comes in pieces easy assembly I added stone to it looks very much like this one . Don't have a pic of mine on the puter
> 
> 
> Mine looks like this



How well does it draft? Can you feel decent heat output from it?


----------



## SS396driver (Mar 27, 2012)

Heat output is very good I will need to add a few feet to the flue as I built a gazebo next to it and I do get some smoke in it when the flue is cold or windy out. But if there is no structure near it it works great


----------



## demographic (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, it might be slightly redneck but...
Washing machine drum with legs welded onto a nut that threads onto its spindle. It threads off so its better to carry when needed.


----------



## fffrosty72 (Mar 27, 2012)

Mine was just the limestone at first but that cracked right away. Then I added a section of an old oil or gas tank to the inside to direct the heat away from the rock a little. The tank section is about 4' across.

View attachment 231109


----------



## owbguy (Mar 27, 2012)

flat ground


----------



## ShaneLogs (Mar 27, 2012)

owbguy said:


> flat ground




Now that's a fire! Was all that wood dead or was it still green ?


----------



## borat (Mar 27, 2012)

We have a patio in the back made from 24"x16" concrete pads. We have a fairly big pit 4' x 4', in the patio for burning forest debris etc. that we gather in the back yard. Problem is that we're so freaking regulated that we have to get a "permit" to burn??? Which, needless to say, I don't do. We never use it for recreational purposes despite the fact that's the reason we put it in. Due to the illegality of the act of burning without a "permit" we tend to accumulate a substantial pile of stuff to burn in the pit and, when conditions are right, we spark it up and burn it off quickly to minimize detection. 

At the camp, we just have a burned spot on the lawn where we burn brush and/or make a fire for people to cook stuff. Supposed to have a permit for that too. However, being 60 miles in the bush, I'm even less inclined to get one. Common sense and reasonable fire safety precautions go a long way to keeping fires under control. It's a sad day when a handful of idiots cause the authorities to punish the rest of us by enacting by-laws and unnecessary regulations.


----------



## owbguy (Mar 27, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> Now that's a fire! Was all that wood dead or was it still green ?



dead and dry. it was storm wood.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Mar 27, 2012)

owbguy said:


> dead and dry. it was storm wood.



Sweet! Looks like a hell of a time!


----------



## rmount (Mar 27, 2012)

Nothing too fancy here, just a ring of rocks on the ground. We use the pot for maple syrup in the spring and corn in the summer.






View attachment 231141


----------



## owbguy (Mar 27, 2012)

here's another. moved the table before torching the logs of course....


----------



## unclemoustache (Mar 27, 2012)

I've got a cement patio out back that's about 18 feet across. It's mostly round, but has a 'bite' taken out of it where the flower garden cuts into it. In the center it has some firebrick and a grate - everything at one level, except the some of the grate sits down about 1" lower than the rest.

I was out there tonight with my kids, and last night as well! As often as possible....


----------



## savageactor7 (Mar 28, 2012)

View attachment 231243


A simple bud rim like this...

...flipped upside down and placed on those metal log holders makes for a nice wood burning foot rest.

View attachment 231245


----------



## ShaneLogs (May 6, 2012)

Wood Doctor said:


> I made this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Wood Doctor, Do you have any pictures of the inside of the fire pit ? How much did it cost you to build the whole thing too ?

Thanks,



Shane


----------



## Genius. (May 6, 2012)

Here is mine 

My backyard pit is a pipe that is 1/2" thick and 28" diameter buried in the ground.


----------



## savageactor7 (May 7, 2012)

Crude but effective.






This old bud rim that sits on an inverted fireplace log holder to improve draft. Looks gross because it was recently cleaned of ash...sturdy enough to put you feet of on it.


----------



## IHDiesel73L (May 7, 2012)

I've been gathering a bunch of rock (light colored granite looking stuff) but haven't decided how to do my pit yet. I was thinking of actually using mortar instead of just dry stacking them and building in some dedicated air inlets in the sides. For those of you who have a rock pit in the middle of the yard, etc...how big is it? 4' in diameter? 5'?


----------



## waldershrek (May 7, 2012)

Jesus, some of you get pretty fancy. I've always just laid rocks or cinder blocks in a circle and let her rip.


----------



## nvrs (May 8, 2012)

this thread is cool... i have been wanting to get some sort of outdoor pit going but i just cant justify spending a hundred bucks on the crappy pits they sell at the home stores...


----------



## roger m (May 8, 2012)

Wood Doctor said:


> I made this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wood Doctor that ia a very nice pit and patio,my basement walkout looks very similiar to yours,me and the wife had been discussing adding on pavers to extend our concrete,that fire pit really sets it off,very nice job!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Dale (May 9, 2012)

Wood Dr. I'm fallin asleep in those chairs.


----------



## ShaneLogs (May 9, 2012)

Dale said:


> Wood Dr. I'm fallin asleep in those chairs.



You said it! X2 on that!


----------



## logbutcher (May 9, 2012)

Whitespider said:


> If you’re lookin’ to make one with nothing but a shovel and loose stone…
> I did mine like this so it drafts well and water drains away. I find the easiest way to clean it out is to wait for a windy day and shove my leaf blower down in it. About every 4-5 years I remove the stone in order to clean the water drain… takes maybe a couple hours.



....and you're the one multiply stacking wood in a cellar so you "don't have to go outdoors in January" !!!???:beat_brick:


----------



## Denis Gionet (May 9, 2012)

Pretty basic fire pit from a gutted truck rim. We first tried it on the ground, blah. Then I raised up the rim about 2" with pieces of concrete, then Bingo ! Good draft, retarded hot !

Added the Granite rocks around for decoration, and helps contain any coals that roll off to the edge of the rim. Free firepit, all components supplied by the campground owner !


----------



## ShaneLogs (May 10, 2012)

Denis Gionet said:


> Pretty basic fire pit from a gutted truck rim. We first tried it on the ground, blah. Then I raised up the rim about 2" with pieces of concrete, then Bingo ! Good draft, retarded hot !
> 
> Added the Granite rocks around for decoration, and helps contain any coals that roll off to the edge of the rim. Free firepit, all components supplied by the campground owner !



I like that fire pit, Any pictures of it close up ?


----------



## wagz (May 10, 2012)

looks like a metal bowl surrounded by big rocks 

i'd suggest against using mortar (unless you were lining the inside w/ firebrick. the intense heat mixed w/ COLD winters will wear your mortar prematurely. i think for rock firepit a dry stack is best...


----------



## ShaneLogs (May 11, 2012)

wagz said:


> looks like a metal bowl surrounded by big rocks
> 
> i'd suggest against using mortar (unless you were lining the inside w/ firebrick. the intense heat mixed w/ COLD winters will wear your mortar prematurely. i think for rock firepit a dry stack is best...



Is firebrick stronger then regular brick or cinder blocks ? I use my fire pit in the winter time too.


----------



## dblcrl (May 13, 2012)

*Fire pit*

Mines not too fancy. Old truck wheel with some flag stone around it, dug down a little with rock on the bottom to help with the draft. Built it last year and haven't lit a match to it yet. Go figure. Soon though. One over all picture and one closer.View attachment 238182
View attachment 238185


----------



## ShaneLogs (May 13, 2012)

dblcrl said:


> Mines not too fancy. Old truck wheel with some flag stone around it, dug down a little with rock on the bottom to help with the draft. Built it last year and haven't lit a match to it yet. Go figure. Soon though. One over all picture and one closer.View attachment 238182
> View attachment 238185



That fire pit looks pretty cool, Now all you need is some chairs hahaha


----------



## owbguy (May 13, 2012)

dblcrl said:


> Mines not too fancy. Old truck wheel with some flag stone around it, dug down a little with rock on the bottom to help with the draft. Built it last year and haven't lit a match to it yet. Go figure. Soon though. One over all picture and one closer.View attachment 238182
> View attachment 238185



You have a really nice view! I could enjoy that with or without a fire...


----------



## dblcrl (May 13, 2012)

Thanks owbguy. We looked 3 years before I retired in 03' and moved over here. We know we're blessed and never get tired of the view. I can see 2 of the islands I duck hunt off from the back deck. And thanks for the rep ShaneLogs. Think I'm going to build some benches around the pit out of logs to kind of make them fit in. I've GOT to set a match to that thing soon.


----------



## ShaneLogs (May 13, 2012)

Yeah, All you need is a big tree and cut some out of it and make holders and wal ah! You have a tree bence  and no problem bud, keep up the good work


----------



## Denis Gionet (May 14, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> I like that fire pit, Any pictures of it close up ?



I'll zoom that one and re-post it. It's basically a gutted 24.5" truck rim, raised about 2 inches with pieces of concrete, and rocks around for the nice factor, and they help contain any hot coals from falling out the edges. I've found that the bottom edge of the rocks must have gaps to let air in, otherwise they screw with the wind and draft, if it's too closed off the wood won't burn on that side.


----------



## ShaneLogs (May 15, 2012)

Denis Gionet said:


> I'll zoom that one and re-post it. It's basically a gutted 24.5" truck rim, raised about 2 inches with pieces of concrete, and rocks around for the nice factor, and they help contain any hot coals from falling out the edges. I've found that the bottom edge of the rocks must have gaps to let air in, otherwise they screw with the wind and draft, if it's too closed off the wood won't burn on that side.




Ok, Thanks Denis Gionet! It looks like it works pretty good!


----------



## zogger (May 26, 2012)

*First outside Fire TV*

Just never had a pit here, but decided that needed to change. Scored a buncha pallets, so started cleaning out one long stacking area getting ready to split and stack some oak. Pallets are going on with chunks of pressure treated and old bricks underneath, plenty of air now under the wood. Had a lot of leftover rotten pine and stuff at the bottom, this was cleaning out from last winter, so made a field expedient pit and sat around and enjoyed it! Low spot in the yard, some flat rocks, and off to the movies!

New stack area, with pile of half rotten stuff in front, ready for the pit:






Starting it






enjoying the finest in cold canned brews...chokey cola...






Beautiful young assistant enjoying the ambiance






finally dark enough for a nice shot






Boss says he has an old truck rim I can have to add to this ..elaborate..construction, but that hasn't shown up yet. So far, the rocks worked just fine. I *do* want the truck rim though, then scrounge a grill ...


----------



## Denis Gionet (May 28, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> Ok, Thanks Denis Gionet! It looks like it works pretty good!



Keep wanting to take a new pic of it, but waiting for the fire ban to be lifted first ! Too many forest fires in Northern Ontario, and some big ones at that. The MNR came by our campground the other day checking for campfires. Strictly enforced too, so no fire yet. It's been cooler and damp, maybe later this week..... we're hoping !


----------



## ShaneLogs (May 28, 2012)

Nice score of pallets Zogger! Nice looking beard there too!  Very impressive.


----------



## zogger (May 28, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> Nice score of pallets Zogger! Nice looking beard there too!  Very impressive.




I'm a little late on whacking the fuzzy stuff off this year. Twice a year off it comes, as close as I can scissor it. It's kinda goofy but usually I try to hit bird nesting season for the spring whacking, throw it out in the bushes and the birds actually grab this natural ..blonde...fiber and haul it off. 

Man, if I let it go a few years, geez loweez I could knit a sweater.... HAHAHAHAHA

I used to make pretty fair coin as a sales weasel..but dang I hated shaving...the suit I didn't mind so much, I just thought of it as urban camoflauge....

Ya, good pallets. got two plastic ones as well, swapped them out for the wooden ones I was using as dog house platforms. That place said I could get all their plastic ones, so I'll be going back. They don't get too many but I like the "no rot" idea.

I have two more stack areas to build, man, I got a lot of wood to split and stack up and finish cutting.


----------



## ShaneLogs (May 29, 2012)

zogger said:


> I'm a little late on whacking the fuzzy stuff off this year. Twice a year off it comes, as close as I can scissor it. It's kinda goofy but usually I try to hit bird nesting season for the spring whacking, throw it out in the bushes and the birds actually grab this natural ..blonde...fiber and haul it off.
> 
> Man, if I let it go a few years, geez loweez I could knit a sweater.... HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ...




That's awesome! I love all your posts and pictures you take! My local hardware store also lets me take all there pallets that they don't want. They get stuff sent to them on pallets and I go down there and load up my pick-up and tie them down and bring them home to stack wood on and burn in the fire pit. I will definitely be going back to get more.


----------



## zogger (May 29, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> That's awesome! I love all your posts and pictures you take! My local hardware store also lets me take all there pallets that they don't want. They get stuff sent to them on pallets and I go down there and load up my pick-up and tie them down and bring them home to stack wood on and burn in the fire pit. I will definitely be going back to get more.



--where I got the plastic pallets they also have a lot of wooden pallets, and cardboard box scrap. Both the pallets and the cardboard are picked up by different people who resell that stuff.

See if you can find an outlet for extra pallets rather than just burning them in the pit, buy you some good fuel and mix and bar oil with the proceeds maybe. Around here the heavy ones in good shape go for about three bucks apiece.

For some reason there is no local resell market for the plastic ones, that's how I got them. My wooden ones come from the other side of the farm when the boss bulk orders stuff. I just lately started taking them, he didn't know I wanted them and was having his goofs throw them on the burn pile..big waste. Now I am snagging them.

I'll just keep building stack areas and filling them up with firewood. I like cutting so much and he doesn't seem to care how much I cut of cull trees and blowdowns, as long as my regular work is done. He knows I am into woodlot management and it will just make the good timber better. I was looking around..sheesh...thousand cords easy , something like that. I know I could proly take one cord a day forever, well, as long as I felt like humping wood and doing heavy work like that, LOL, and just make the woods better. Access is a different story, most is way in the woods. I will just work my way up slow and steady with the saws and gear and trucks, etc..see what happens down the road.


----------



## ShaneLogs (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas Zogger! I know that Walmart and other places have the big bulk pallets that are painted blue but the company that makes them and leases them for walamart and other places to use takes them back after the stores are done with them. Every once in a while you will see one or two up that the dump and make sure you snag them or they will just chip them up  My local hardware/dealer is where I get my pallets from and they don't have the big bulk ones there because they get all of there stuff sent to them on the cheap ones. I have to search to not find broken ones. The plastic pallets are also nice because I don't have to replace them because of rot under the wood piles.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (May 31, 2012)

View attachment 239998
Can't find a shot of the fire pit, but here is one of the pool!


----------



## ShaneLogs (May 31, 2012)

Sandhill Crane said:


> View attachment 239998
> Can't find a shot of the fire pit, but here is one of the pool!



Pretty dog! Keeping cool!


----------



## woodman6666 (May 31, 2012)

Looks like I am late to the party oh well heres one of ours.


----------



## Stihl Wielder (May 31, 2012)

Here's a picture of our firepit. Made it out of rocks from a slide on the mountain. It's sunken into the ground around 10", I built it in a keyhole shape, the square end is used for cooking....


----------



## ShaneLogs (May 31, 2012)

Stihl Wielder said:


> Here's a picture of our firepit. Made it out of rocks from a slide on the mountain. It's sunken into the ground around 10", I built it in a keyhole shape, the square end is used for cooking....



Looks pretty cool! I like the idea! 

What did you use in the bottom of your fire pit ? Looks like steel or a type or rock ?


----------



## ShaneLogs (May 31, 2012)

woodman6666 said:


> Looks like I am late to the party oh well heres one of ours.




Awesome patio! I bet that cost some coin too! Good work!


----------



## Stihl Wielder (May 31, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> Looks pretty cool! I like the idea!
> 
> What did you use in the bottom of your fire pit ? Looks like steel or a type or rock ?



It's just the sub-soil, basically packed down clay. We use the pit around 2 to 3 times a week, I made a stainless steel grille for it, the keyhole design is nice because you can build a fire and cook on it literally within a half hour by pulling some coals over to the square side and throw a couple of slivers of applewood or hickory on them. I got rid of my propane grill around 8 years ago, I use the pit all the time!


----------



## zogger (May 31, 2012)

Stihl Wielder said:


> It's just the sub-soil, basically packed down clay. We use the pit around 2 to 3 times a week, I made a stainless steel grille for it, the keyhole design is nice because you can build a fire and cook on it literally within a half hour by pulling some coals over to the square side and throw a couple of slivers of applewood or hickory on them. I got rid of my propane grill around 8 years ago, I use the pit all the time!



---great idea on dragging the coals over from the main fire! I have plenty of those flat rocks here, I'll have to see how I can expand my rig.


----------



## zogger (May 31, 2012)

woodman6666 said:


> Looks like I am late to the party oh well heres one of ours.



slick!

Here's some rock work my boss started and my GF and I finished in the greenhouse. I did most of it, stone over block. That's a 150 gallon pool, with some waterfall and fountain action (not shown). Some place I have pics of it with plants and fish in it but can't find them right now.


----------



## wagz (Jun 1, 2012)

really great design SW. simple...


----------



## wagz (Jun 1, 2012)

woodman you overlooking a golf course or is that someone's yard (yours)?


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 1, 2012)

zogger said:


> slick!
> 
> Here's some rock work my boss started and my GF and I finished in the greenhouse. I did most of it, stone over block. That's a 150 gallon pool, with some waterfall and fountain action (not shown). Some place I have pics of it with plants and fish in it but can't find them right now.



It looks like you do some good work Zogger! Looks nice! Is that at your house ?


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 1, 2012)

woodman6666 said:


> Looks like I am late to the party oh well heres one of ours.



I bet that takes some time and some gas to mow that!


----------



## zogger (Jun 1, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> It looks like you do some good work Zogger! Looks nice! Is that at your house ?



It's just across the drive from our cabin, yes. I had built some small hoop houses for a garden season extender, and my boss found a complete full size greenhouse for sale cheap (talking ridiculous cheap compared to what a new one costs) used, so he snagged is as a gift to us (pay is low here but I get off the wall perks like that) but we had to tear it down and rebuild it. Took about a week with four guys doing all the work, but we have a huge greenhouse to use now all the time. Pull veggies out of it in the winter, and even have some fruit trees in there, got a fig almost ready to harvest soon. It's a little shorter than original, but still large, 24 x 76 I believe. GF does most of the stuff inside, doing our veggies and her flowers and house plants etc. I use a table in there for a shop, and can work on the riding mowers at the other end. It's OK working in there in the winter but like right now it is beastly hot and humid. Real early mornings aren't too bad in the summer, but anything after around 10 am, fergetaboutit.

hmm, OK, I'll run up and get some current pics 

Looking down the main aisle, kubota diesel zero turn way down the opposite end






Plants, there's a fig tree on the left there and a whopper huge brussels sprout in that whiskey barrel. It's taller than I am. There's all sorts of plants in there, hundreds, who knows, bunches. GF pots up baby aloes from a momma aloe I got way back in the 80s, which is now pretty big. Even when I was having to live in my camper I kept that one house plant. When I got it it was like two inches, now you couldn't pick it up, even hard to move around with a hand truck. And it needs repotting again, to a bigger one.






A different smaller waterfall and pool. Not mortared, just laid up. A big blacksnake lives in there, back under in the blocks, in the winter, pretty funny! Keeps the mice and rats down I guess.... there's "wild" toads and treefrogs in there, too. Hmm,also preying mantis and who the heck knows what, it's a jungle.






workbench area, project saws, some runners, near runners, blah blah. Once they are well and truly runners, proven by cutting at least a tractor box load of wood, I move them out of the greenhouse, put them at the main house or in the barn or some place in the shed or swap them out. One is getting swapped out this weekend.






Outside view with a regular garden in front. We have four garden spaces but only two have stuff in them right now.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 1, 2012)

Interesting! Looks like you got a nice set-up there at your house! Congrats!


----------



## woodman6666 (Jun 1, 2012)

wagz said:


> woodman you overlooking a golf course or is that someone's yard (yours)?



Yes thats our yard we mow 9 acres takes about 2 hrs with our setup, we take alot of pride in our properties


----------



## zogger (Jun 2, 2012)

woodman6666 said:


> Yes thats our yard we mow 9 acres takes about 2 hrs with our setup, we take alot of pride in our properties



What do you use, like a batwing mower? I maintain at an airport including the grass strip and all I use is an old bush hog and dang I wish I had a real finish mower to do it.


----------



## woodman6666 (Jun 2, 2012)

zogger said:


> What do you use, like a batwing mower? I maintain at an airport including the grass strip and all I use is an old bush hog and dang I wish I had a real finish mower to do it.



I used to use a toolcat with a 90" finish mower out front and a self powered 60" on each side of that, it worked well but sold the toolcat so now we use a jacobsen 5111 just google it and you will see pics it has a wing on each side, 51hp diesel they area really good mowers just takes a while to find a good used one. We aslo have a gravely zero turn 266 which is also a good mower


----------



## zogger (Jun 2, 2012)

woodman6666 said:


> I used to use a toolcat with a 90" finish mower out front and a self powered 60" on each side of that, it worked well but sold the toolcat so now we use a jacobsen 5111 just google it and you will see pics it has a wing on each side, 51hp diesel they area really good mowers just takes a while to find a good used one. We aslo have a gravely zero turn 266 which is also a good mower



--Nice one! I use a bushhog on the strip, a kubota d326 around the hangar and planes (then a push trim mower, Dr string model), and a kubota f3680 around the boss's house. The 4wd is strong and that zero turn is scary fast. Neither one cuts real wide though, compared to your rig.

I mow my yard mostly with THE MIGHTY SNAPPER..60 buck miracle mower....I love them cheap mowers....light enough you can help steer them like a sled, with body english.

If I was steenking rich and wanted a toy, steiner/case with tracks and like some 60 foot wide custom built finish mower..one pass down the runway..done! BWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## owbguy (Jun 2, 2012)

woodman6666 said:


> I used to use a toolcat with a 90" finish mower out front and a self powered 60" on each side of that, it worked well but sold the toolcat so now we use a jacobsen 5111 just google it and you will see pics it has a wing on each side, 51hp diesel they area really good mowers just takes a while to find a good used one. We aslo have a gravely zero turn 266 which is also a good mower



That's a really nice setup. Like this one?
http://www.auctiontime.com/OnlineAuctions/Details.aspx?OHID=6892067&lp=th


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 2, 2012)

owbguy said:


> That's a really nice setup. Like this one?
> http://www.auctiontime.com/OnlineAuctions/Details.aspx?OHID=6892067&lp=th



Sweet looking mower! I bet that won't take long to cut anything big


----------



## woodman6666 (Jun 2, 2012)

owbguy said:


> That's a really nice setup. Like this one?
> http://www.auctiontime.com/OnlineAuctions/Details.aspx?OHID=6892067&lp=th



Yup thats what we run


----------



## wagz (Jun 2, 2012)

really beautiful view and yard. i love people who take pride in their yards and houses...


----------



## Bushmans (Jun 3, 2012)

Mine is a simple retaining wall block pit. Original owner of house had used the small cheap ones and I started replacing them with the large ones that came from a retaining wall in front of the house.
I need to replace the rest as I just finished removing the wall out front and replaced it with a dry fit boulder retaining wall. Of course a summer shandy and a cigar are a great compliment to a nice little fire.
View attachment 240329







Came from here
View attachment 240330






Then went to here
View attachment 240331






Then magically transformed (with the help of my back) to this
View attachment 240332






I have a lot of fires during the summer and I clean my pit out every other week using a wheelbarrow and a shovel. A friend of mine once had a giant aluminum "lid" for his pit that kept out the rain. Sure wish I could find one.


----------



## zogger (Jun 3, 2012)

Bushmans said:


> Mine is a simple retaining wall block pit. Original owner of house had used the small cheap ones and I started replacing them with the large ones that came from a retaining wall in front of the house.
> I need to replace the rest as I just finished removing the wall out front and replaced it with a dry fit boulder retaining wall. Of course a summer shandy and a cigar are a great compliment to a nice little fire.
> View attachment 240329
> 
> ...



--perhaps look for an old big dish satellite TV dish, then cover that with..whatever, some scrap metal roofing? 

Lot of nice stone work there man!


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice work BushMans! I see that you are enjoying it also!


----------



## wagz (Jun 3, 2012)

Bushmans said:


> A friend of mine once had a giant aluminum "lid" for his pit that kept out the rain. Sure wish I could find one.




something you can try is to dig out a core (maybe 8 inches wide?) in the center of your firepit and fill it wil gravel (think 2 feet deep). this should act as a sort of sump and help deal w/ water pooling in it...

ps. those boulders look WAY better than the retaining wall.


----------



## Bushmans (Jun 3, 2012)

wagz said:


> something you can try is to dig out a core (maybe 8 inches wide?) in the center of your firepit and fill it wil gravel (think 2 feet deep). this should act as a sort of sump and help deal w/ water pooling in it...
> 
> ps. those boulders look WAY better than the retaining wall.



Thanks guys! I love the look of the boulders. The ones on the bottom are around 20 inches and weigh about 200-250 lbs. All by hand. Sure makes me wish for the younger days.


----------



## Denis Gionet (Jun 6, 2012)

View attachment 240715


Finally got around to take pics of the firepit in action !


----------

